# scope base ?? 2 or one piece?? remington 700



## Mikedgates (Nov 22, 2008)

I going to be mounting a scope on a remington 700 30-06 left hand.

I am wonder witch leupold base is better the 2 piece or the one piece . there both the same price.


----------



## laxratnd (Jan 23, 2008)

Your better off with the two piece base. Just make sure you dont go cheap cheap on the bases and rings. Thats an area where to many people make that mistake.

lax


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

All I use on my LH Remington 700's are two piece. Just as strong & much less weight...


----------



## Mikedgates (Nov 22, 2008)

NDTerminator said:


> All I use on my LH Remington 700's are two piece. Just as strong & much less weight...


Thanks Just ordered the two piece leupolds and rings. cant wait to get it mounted.


----------



## laxratnd (Jan 23, 2008)

what scope are you going to be mounting on it. I hope its a Night Force.

lax


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

nothing wrong with a 2 piece base on a normal hunting rig. but if I was trying for sub minute of accuracy at long range a 1 piece is better.


----------



## laxratnd (Jan 23, 2008)

Striped,

Your comment about one piece bases are more accurate is partly false. This is a big mistake that many people make that they think because it is all one piece that it is more accurate. Some of the best shooting rigs have two piece bases. All my custom build tac drivers are two piece base.

lax


----------



## d_handley00 (Nov 23, 2008)

use a two piece base if you plan on loading single shot and a one piece if you plan on using the magazine. the one piece can also give you some extra cant for elevation if your scope is a couple clicks shy. that is usaully how i play it, and it works out very well.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

laxratnd said:


> Striped,
> 
> Your comment about one piece bases are more accurate is partly false. This is a big mistake that many people make that they think because it is all one piece that it is more accurate. Some of the best shooting rigs have two piece bases. All my custom build tac drivers are two piece base.
> 
> lax


I don't have a rifle that doesn't shoot MOA or better, and all use two piece bases. That's plenty good for me...


----------



## laxratnd (Jan 23, 2008)

You can also get two piece bases with elevation also.


----------



## Mikedgates (Nov 22, 2008)

My wife thought I would look better in the one piece , BuY I ordered the 2 piece.

The scope is a leopold 3-9 varx- llc for this gun, still looking for a scope for the tikka I plan on buying. lokking at vx lll 4.5-14 x 40 with the varmint reticle


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

> what scope are you going to be mounting on it. I hope its a Night Force.


Hey, Lax, what's up with the Night Force? I see you have mentioned them a few times. Do you sell them?

I am putting a 5.5-22X50 NXS on my DMPS LR-260, if it ever shows up, but for a regular hunting rifle they are way too spendy for me.


----------



## laxratnd (Jan 23, 2008)

Hey, i do not sell night force scopes i am just very impressed with them and think they handle more abuse then the leupold scopes. Yeah i have a dpms lr-308 that i will be getting a night force eventually for but my tac ops tango 51 will be getting a night force also.

there just super nice but a little pricey

lax


----------

